# Hobbiton-Sick...



## BluestEye (Jan 8, 2003)

Just wanted to share with you, guys (and girls, of course  that I'm far away from my home and while I travel through beautiful landscapes of mountains and snow I realy miss my Tolkien shelf I have in my house, with the 12 Histories books I still never finished and the Lord of the Rings books I like to read again and again.
Have you even felt like this about Tolkien's works?

BluestEye


----------



## Baranlas (Jan 8, 2003)

i really know the feeling, its like i always want another page then another then another, and when i cant read em i get bored

ok that might sound wierd and if i does i dont care


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 8, 2003)

I feel that way a lot, especially since I moved this summer, I always want to read Tolkien again cause it makes me feel like I'm back at my old home, cause thats where I first was introduced to Tolkien, it may sound wierd but....too bad.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 8, 2003)

I dont feel that way...probably because this year I met about 10 tolkien fans in school.  YAY! Even my music teacher loves Tolkien...Im gonna try to get him to join TTF

But since I talk about them all day long I dont think I ever feel a longing for them...but they are always handy.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 8, 2003)

ugh... u guys are sooo lucky...

Out of 800 kids in my school, only about 4 of them (not including me) like LOTR and tolkien stuff, but not half as much as me. No teachers, 1 family member who's off in college, no parents or brothers or anything else. This forum therefor, is my new life.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey its the same for me MorgulKing, I know of only 1 other person that likes Tolkien, but I don't talk to her cause she's really wierd/annoying/loud/whiney, well she just never shuts up and I can't stand her! nor can pretty much everyone else at my school for that matter.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 9, 2003)

Omg, I know what you mean, Bluest: the snow has fallen especially heavily the past few days, and it makes all the forests and lakes and small rivers look especially beautiful; and it reminds me of Ithilien, or Lothlórien in the winter. *sniff*


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, I sometimes feel like that also, BluestEye. I'll just be getting along with life, and all of a sudden, I'll just want to be in Middle Earth again, and to absorb myself in my vast collection of Tolkien books and to forget about the pressures and needs of my life. But usually I am not near my bookshelf when I want to escape from the real world... Oh well, I can always read for hours when I am at home.


----------



## lossenandunewen (Jan 9, 2003)

i know two people who love the lord of the rings. And then i know this girl who says she loves it, well she loves it because of elijah wood.. she refuses to read the books, she'll just watch the movies, and dress up to go see them. hehe i told her that in RotK frodo is going to get to mount doom and then accidently trip on his hobbit feet and fall into the fire and die, therefore saving all of humanity and killing himself, then smeagol marries sam because they always hated eachother so much, you know they liked eachother.. she still believes me.


----------

